# MCSE CBT training



## fvlmasl2 (Oct 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any recommendations for any CBT's. 

Thanks
fvlmasl2


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

We've got a great forum for Certification related questions. I'll move this so it gets better exposer.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

For pactice exams I like Transcender. Expensive but I think it's the best.

http://www.transcender.com/


----------



## jvkirs (Nov 13, 2007)

pls give me the links to down load win2003 cbt videos


----------



## jvkirs (Nov 13, 2007)

this is the link for exchange 2007

_Mod Note: link removed_

pls give me the link for ccnp videos

pls help me


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm sorry but CBT Nuggets videos are not free and openly available and as such can not be openly given for download on our forum as per our Rules regarding Illegal Activities.

I have removed the double post and the offending links.


----------

